# Wildcat Strike at Toronto's Pearson Airport



## Maple_Leaf (Mar 23, 2012)

Air Canada ground crews are staging a wildcat strike at Toronto's Pearson Airport today.  Be sure to check the status of your flight.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Mar 23, 2012)

*Strike is Over*

The wildcat strike by Air Canada ground crews is reported to be over.  Apparently the strike started when some workers "slow clapped" federal labour minister Lisa Raitt at Pearson and told her sarcastically, "good job."  The union claims she did not like that and asked the RCMP to "arrest these animals.":rofl:   The ground crews then went on strike in Toronto, Montreal and Quebec City.


----------

